# Topics > Books >  Book "What To Expect When You're Expecting Robots: The Future of Human-Robot Collaboration", Laura Major, Julie Shah, 2020

## Airicist

Book "What To Expect When You're Expecting Robots: The Future of Human-Robot Collaboration", Laura Major, Julie Shah, 2020 on Amazon

Authors:

Laura Major

Julie Shah

----------


## Airicist

Laura Major and Julie Shah on what to expect when you're expecting robots

Nov 6, 2020




> Hans Moravec famously claimed that robots will be our (mind) children. If true, then, it is natural to wonder What to Expect When You’re Expecting Robots? This is the question that Laura Major and Julie Shah – two expert robot engineers, are addressing in their new book. Given the subject of robots and AI as well as the fact that both Julie and Laura have experience in the aerospace, military, robotics, and self-driving car industries, I thought that they’d make great guests on my podcast. I hope you enjoy our conversation as much as I did.
> 
> During this 90 min interview with Laura Major and Julie Shah, we cover a variety of interesting topics such as: the biggest issues within AI and Robotics; why humans and robots should be teammates, not competitors; whether we ought to focus more on the human as a weak link in the system; what happens when technology works as designed and exceeds our expectations; problems in defining driverless (or self-driving) car, AI and robot; why, ultimately, technology is not enough; whether the aerospace industry is a good role model or not.

----------

